# Encender portatil con la tapa cerrada



## esezako (Jul 8, 2007)

Hola, tengo un compaq v5150 y quería, a través del port expansion 2, poder encender y apagar el portátil con la tapa cerrada. 
¿Alguién sabe como hacer esto? 
Saludos y muchiiisimas gracias!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 10, 2007)

pues bloqueando un pequeño pulsador de lleva, suele ser un agujerito o pastico que al cerrar la tapa se introduce dentro.
Revisa cuidadosamente la tapa en la zona superior de las bisagras para encontrar el pulsador y nos hechas una foto  para hacer un apaño curioso fin tener que habrir el pc.


Entra en la pagina de hp.com y busca manual service de tu modelo, ojo es compaq si no recuerdo mal te redireccionaban a otra pagina, pero el manual seguro que lo encuentras.

o en
http://www.eserviceinformación.com/index.php?what=search


----------



## esezako (Jul 10, 2007)

Hola, lo que yo quiero hacer es que con el portatil cerrado poder encenderlo.
Es para instalarlo en el coche, llevarlo en el maletero y desde un pulsador en el salpicadero poder encenderlo.
Hay gente que lo abre (eso hice con el que tenía antes), sueldan unos cables al botón de encendido y listo, pero este que es nuevo y en garantía no quería hacerle la chapuza.
No se si me explico bien , me entendeís?
Saludos


----------

